# Scorpions



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

This is a few of the many scorpions I keep. Some are very toxic while others have mild venom however I don't plan on getting stung by any of them









Heterometrus spinifer


Androctonus australis


Hadrurus arizonensis









Centruroides gracilis









Babycurus jacksoni









Androctonus bicolor


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, the pinchers on the first one are huge! Good looking scorps


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very Cool.
A few questions that I have. 
I've seen them really small at local store. What do they eat?
Are they hard to keep and are they long lived?
Breeding possible?
Thanks.

I can see myself getting some of them for sure.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Very nice picture. How big to they get?


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

The small ones eat pinhead crickets. Sometimes they will take a larger cricket that has been prekilled.
They are easy to keep as long as you know the requirements are for whatever species you are getting. There are desert and tropical species. They can be bred in captivity especially the communal species such as Emperors. I have just started a breeding project in which I am attempting to get 5 species to reproduce.
As far as size.....which one? The H spinifer can get 6-7 inches long where I have a few that stay less than an inch. I have some caresheets made at the Venom List if you want to check them out.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

do you like these or your tarantula's better?


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Hard to say but I probably lean a little more to the scorpions. Both are interesting to keep not to mention easy.


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

oooo nice scorps love the BIG MOFO


----------

